# which sucking candy during LID & RAI



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I've just been told I have to stay on LID during RAI until my WBS a week later-i'm very disappointed when i was told today after my first thyrogen shot- since I'm supposed to suck lemon candies or any sucking candies, which are iodine free?? Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This might not answer your question directly (mind you I did not have to do the LID), but...

My dentist was horrified that I was told to suck on candies during RAI...since it was possible to have a reduction in saliva, he viewed that as a perfect time to be at risk for cavities. I'm a little pyscho about my teeth -- had lots and lots of work done to them and am 37 years old with no cavities -- so I purchased Xylitol mints from him. I got the "fresh fruit" kind. It kept my saliva production up and prevented cavities.

I just looked at the label and the ingredients are xylitol, "natural flavors" and magnesium sulfate.


----------

